# My altima



## JASON '95 (Sep 3, 2002)

here they are


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Dude... that is an awesome Altima... excellent job.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Not really feelin the wing, but the rest of it is Grade A+... Good Work!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah nice ride... keep up the good work!!!


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

clean! i really like it, i just am not a fan of the wing just because i sont really like that style but if you like it thats all that counts, keep up to good work


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

nice to see an altima decked out like that! hurrah!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

nice, I don't know much about altimas, but is that a GA16? BTW, what's with the yellow and red wires? that just kills the effect you got goin under the hood.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

> is that a GA16?


KA24DE


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

yo nice ALTY....I was checking your club web page. I like the way it was set up. Can U giv any details on it at all...???


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

You need to update ur pix bro.............


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Nice dogg, I seen one wit 18 inch rims before that was nice also. Your Antenna looks like it's tryin to run away from the wing or something


----------

